
Ask HN: Where do you currently work? - max_
What company do you currently work at and what is your role?
======
greenyoda
People who are willing to share this information about themselves usually put
it in their profiles. Many people, like myself, would rather be anonymous on
HN so we can speak more freely.

I noticed that you haven't answered these questions about yourself, either in
this post or in your profile.

------
wrong_variable
Nice Try NSA.

~~~
id122015
this is what made me laugh for the day!

------
mikelevins
I work for anyone who wants to pay an old sick Lisp hacker and tech writer
with a great resume and no patience for whiteboard interviews to do good work.
Lots of times that's nobody, but just lately it's been a Xerox PARC researcher
and a cloud sharing company.

------
yolesaber
I work out of my home chemistry lab. I create new research chems for city folk
seeking mental renewal

~~~
atomical
How difficult is the NSI-189 synthesis?

~~~
yolesaber
Good question. I mostly stick to psychedelics and variants of the chems in
Tihkal and Pihkal so I can't really comment on nootropics but you can see the
patent for it here -
[https://www.google.com/patents/US7858628?dq=neuralstem+NSI-1...](https://www.google.com/patents/US7858628?dq=neuralstem+NSI-189&hl=en&sa=X&ei=qa6XU6PlGdSsyASJ14KwBA&ved=0CE0Q6AEwBw)
\- which might give you some details.

------
sidcool
Software Developer at a small but reputed privately held company. This means
that the company has no legal obligation to generate profits for stakeholders.

------
bbcbasic
I work for a software company specialising in statistical analysis. I am a
software developer. Not necessarily in that order.

------
aprdm
Hello recruiter

------
edimaudo
I work for a large retailer as an analyst/Developer.

------
boylove142
I work for my mom

